# HP ProLiant DL360 G3 Server error 1611 thermal shutdown



## Davol (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi I was wondering if anybody here can help me with this server. It's running Windows Server Enterprise 2003. Don't know if this is the place for hardware questions, but maybe you can help.

The server powers on, and after checking the RAM it gives:
error 1611 - system zone fan assembly failure detected
cooling solution not sufficient
shutdown after 5 seconds.

Also to note, I have an amber CR35 LED on solid near the I/O fan set.

I've tried checking all of the fans are spinning, noted that one fan was failed in the I/O side (the set of 3-dual fans in the blue clip), ordered replacement fans from ebay and they are the correct amperage.... 0.76 A Nidec 12V, not the .49A Sunon ones that are sold as replacements.

I've also checked all CPU zone fans are working. Additionally, I've done extensive Googling on this topic but no solutions yet.

Supposedly there is a BIOS update from HP which corrects this issue, but I can't boot from the floppy to update without it shutting down first.

Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## buzza24 (Mar 27, 2008)

There is either another failed component or the replacement fan you have used is not HP compatible.

According to HP documentation (HP ProLiant ML330 Server series -  HP ProLiant Servers - POST Error Messages and Beep Codes - c01702138 - HP Business Support Center), this error is "Required cooling fan is not spinning".

If the required fan is actually spinning, then the motherboard either isn't or can't detect that the fan is there. Some after-market part won't provide the right data to the motherboard. I'd say check you parts. 

The amber LED is a further indication that the fan isn't being detected. Perhaps the fan you have used may provide the RPM data, but not temperature.


----------



## Davol (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi, thanks for replying. I looked closer at my fan setup and noticed each original fan wire set had a female-to-male extension of the wires with what looks like a diode heat-shrinked in.

I took those off and put them on the replacement fans, all spin but only kick on after the thermal power-down and the yellow power-button led is on and the CPU fans turn off. Then my I/O fans kick on.

What could be going on here? ...Oh yeah, and the replacement fans are identical to the original ones. Even the same HP part no. sticker on them: "ASSY DC FAN [307525-001]"

The fans themselves are: NIDEC, Model #DR04XLG-12PUS1 03B, 12V DC 0.76A


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If you didn't get them from HP, then likely the system is having issues with them.


----------



## Davol (Feb 28, 2007)

djaburg said:


> If you didn't get them from HP, then likely the system is having issues with them.


I appreciate you replying. I have the correct fans in, and even switched 3 of the original, working cpu ones out and put them in the I/O side (blue fan cage).

Still, what happens is they stop spinning when the system comes on. When system powers down, they (I/O fans) come back on. Plus, still have the amber light.

Does anyone know what needs to be replaced or what I may try next? ty


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

I think I know what this might be!

Tis could be a problem with ILO 2 Lights out firmware.

There are 3 different patches that all need to be applied.

There should loads of evidence in the event viewer if you take a look,
I might be wrong but it sounds like an Issue I was having on an HP Proliant ML 370 G6
a few months ago.

Have a look at this article on HP's website.

Advisory: (Revision) Integrated Lights-Out 2 (iLO 2) And iLO 2 Management Controller Driver - FIRMWARE/ DRIVER UPGRADE REQUIRED: ProLiant Server May Unexpectedly Reboot And Display Event ID 57 Error Messages - c01802766 - HP Business Support Center



> SUPPORT COMMUNICATION - CUSTOMER ADVISORY
> 
> Document ID: c01802766
> 
> ...


----------



## Davol (Feb 28, 2007)

UPDATE: I fixed the problem! It was the fan board that needed to be replaced. I ordered one from ebay for like ~$8.00 and popped it in and the server is booting just fine now! 

So, it was the board with fan/floppy/optical connectors that was causing the problem, not the fans. They are all spinning loud n' clear, and best, no more amber LED or thermal shutdown! Thanks for u guys' help.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Excellent and thanks for posting the resolution, hopefully that will help someone else. You can mark the thread as solved in the thread tools.


----------

